# Oh crap, I need a new receiver!



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

I could use some input here as the array of choices is a little overwhelming, and I have a few specific features I'm looking for.

So my media room TiVo Premiere has been connected (along with the rest of my A/V gear) to a Denon receiver for about 5 years and it's been great. Unfortunately it just died... so it's time for a new one.

There are a ton of good looking options, but when I dig into the details, there are some issues I'm finding I need to be aware of. Here are the features I specifically want to make sure I have covered, in no particular order:

1. Upscaling to 1080p of analog sources, *including the Nintendo wii over component*

2. Network connectivity for playing music from our media library. I don't much care about wifi, hardwire is fine.

3. Minimum 4 HDMI inputs and one output, more would be great.

4. Minimum 2 Component inputs (which should output over the HDMI)

5. Support for TrueHD audio & DTS, etc.

6. 7.1 speaker support

7. Under $400 budget

Obviously it should play nicely with a TiVo Premiere, but also with PS3, Wii, and XBox360 (both HDMI and Component - I have two).

All input appreciated!!


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

vanclute said:


> I could use some input here as the array of choices is a little overwhelming, and I have a few specific features I'm looking for.
> 
> So my media room TiVo Premiere has been connected (along with the rest of my A/V gear) to a Denon receiver for about 5 years and it's been great. Unfortunately it just died... so it's time for a new one.
> 
> ...


You really are in the wrong forum, start here:

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-ipod-iphone-speaker-docks/

You also may want to sign-up here:

http://forums.audioreview.com/forum.php?


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Johncv said:


> You really are in the wrong forum, start here:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/best-ipod-iphone-speaker-docks/
> 
> ...


Well I was really hoping to get feedback from fellow Tivo owners, in the hopes that they would be at least slightly more likely to share some of my sensibilities regarding my media setup, since Tivo is really the nerve-center of it all. I've read tons of reviews out there already (not sure why you suggested I read about iPhone speaker docks?) but they either don't discuss the specific points I need addressed, or they have pointed out failings in certain receivers (most notably the Yamaha line that can't upscale a Wii signal and some other, I forget which now, that couldn't output Component over HDMI)

Anyway, if this is really truly just plain the wrong forum, then I guess I'll have to go elsewhere. Just prefer to stay in a forum I'm familiar with and where I've gotten useful input in the past on other things.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm using a Yamaha 7.1 that I got the day it was discontinued at a deep discount. (Heck, that's how I got ALL of my A/V gear!) I don't know what the equivalent would be though since it's about 5 years old.

If you did well with the Denon, why not find the closest current model and go with that?

On a side note, what happened to kill the old unit?

Randy


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah I was all set to buy a Yamaha at a pretty steep discount, then I read that it will only handle the Wii at 480i, not even 480p! Many complaints about how awful it looked.

I've been looking at the Denons and would gladly go with one, but all the current units have gone down to only 1 Component input! 

The old unit suddenly died with the "Flashing Red Light of Death" which indicates an internal overload. I disconnected everything from it to make sure it wasn't speaker wires shorting. It's probably something fixable by someone with the skills & patience but I have neither. Plus, I wouldn't mind getting something a tad more current. When I bought this unit in 2009 it was already a discontinued older model, and though it's served me well all this time... I think an upgrade is reasonable at this point. I have more HDMI gear than I used to, and will undoubtedly have more over time. Plus I'm starting to appreciate the audio fidelity available with TrueHD and would love to be able to experience it in my setup. Add stuff like Network connectivity so I can play audio from my computer and upgrading is a pretty appealing thought.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

There are Denon's that have two component inputs but it will boot you into the 600 dollar plus range or you could use a component switcher. If you plan to have the receiver for awhile I would make the investment.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i think these sony avrs might work:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-STRDH720-Channel-Receiver-Black/dp/B004QOA92A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1368843725&sr=8-3&keywords=sony+avr

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-STR-DH740-Channel-Receiver-Black/dp/B00BHC7ZTE/ref=pd_cp_e_1

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-STRDH830-7-1-Channel-Receivers/dp/B006U1VGQU/ref=pd_cp_e_3


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the Sony suggestions, unfortunately none of them are network enabled.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Aha... the Sony STRDN1030 looks like it's a definite candidate. I have a Bravia TV too so that would be a nice pairing. Going to look more closely at the reviews now!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

vanclute said:


> I could use some input here as the array of choices is a little overwhelming, and I have a few specific features I'm looking for.
> 
> So my media room TiVo Premiere has been connected (along with the rest of my A/V gear) to a Denon receiver for about 5 years and it's been great. Unfortunately it just died... so it's time for a new one.
> 
> ...


What model number was that Denon, and exactly what kind of death did it suffer?


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

unitron said:


> What model number was that Denon, and exactly what kind of death did it suffer?


It's model AVR-789 and it just suddenly wouldn't stay powered up. It fires up for about 5 seconds, then powers down with a blinking red light.

This seems to be an exact description of the problem I have, though it's a different model of receiver:

http://forums.audioreview.com/home-...tion-circuit-problems-wont-startup-28399.html

The unit was in its cabinet where it has been since it was bought & installed, and it's rarely ever been touched in any way all that time. I did try powering it up with nothing connected just inc ase it was somehow suddenly a speaker wire short, but... no go.

As previously mentioned, I don't have the skills nor patience to attempt to repair this, especially when it's a good 6+ years old anyway and technology is marching on.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

vanclute said:


> Thanks for the Sony suggestions, unfortunately none of them are network enabled.


i knew those suggestions were just too easy - apologies for the oversight. you're right, the sony strdn 1030 looks like it adds networking, and is still under $400.

this is my first sony receiver of any type, and i've been impressed with the performance. the display may not be as flashy as others, but it accurately decodes every source i've come across, and has enough power to support decent quality speakers.

the setup and configuration was a little confusing, but once it's set, you're done. i haven't noticed any signal degradation with the pass through, which, along with the power, was a big concern for me. the amp has successfully filtered all 3rd party noise, and runs as quietly as a dc amp imho.

i wasn't even looking when i picked mine up as an impulse buy (half off during a holiday sale), and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Actually, what used to be the parent forums for the TCF would be a better reference - the AVS Forum.

I think since you joined in 2003, your existing TCF login *should* work there as well (back when TCF was a subforum and when it split off, the user databases were kept by both sites).

If you ask, you probably could come up with good suggestions, or if you research yourself, you can read the model-specific thread that gets created - the first pages are always of optimism of a new receiver, the last pages would have owners writing in with issues/problems/etc.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, I didn't realize the TCF had originally been a sub forum of AVS. Interesting. Clearly I don't have reason to post a whole lot in 10 years! 

I'm optimistic about the Sony, so far I haven't come across any show-stopping complaints. In general nobody loves the remote or the GUI but so what. I mostly live in the Tivo remote anyway since it's our media streamer for everything.

Thanks all for the suggestions, much appreciated and is exactly why I posted here!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Did you check out Onkyo receivers? They have some decent receivers at good prices. Although I don't know about any specifically in the $400 price range. I was looking at receivers to replace my Denon 3808 but in the end it's still working great after 5+ years and still has all the advanced features (except 3D pass through so I by pass my receiver for 3D video) I need. So I will keep it around until I have to replace it.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I have an onkyo 809 av receiver i use with my tivo premiere, oppo bluray ,and roku player .The av receiver is THX certified has internet music apps like rapsody,spotify,pandora ,is 3d ready and can upscale 4k! I love this receiver,when hooked up to my tivo the picture looks amazing! way better tha when just watching hooked up to my samsung B6000 55''hdtv!,also great sound on movies DTS-HD and DOLBY DIGITAL TRUE HD.I just saw this for $499.00 at audioholics .com yesterday,the original price was around $1,100.00 a year ago (although i paid $699.00!) If you can swing it $499.00 is a great price I highly recommend it!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Did you check out Onkyo receivers? They have some decent receivers at good prices. Although I don't know about any specifically in the $400 price range. I was looking at receivers to replace my Denon 3808 but in the end it's still working great after 5+ years and still has all the advanced features (except 3D pass through so I by pass my receiver for 3D video) I need. So I will keep it around until I have to replace it.


+1. I have an Onkyo HTIB (the S9400THX, not the crappy little HTIB's), and it's fantastic. All receivers from all brands have horrible menus and UIs. Last time I looked, $400 was right on the edge of where you get analog/upscaling.

Also, what's your second component source? Wii is component, everything else these days is HDMI? Unless you have one of the really old XBOX 360s that doesn't have an HDMI port?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Refurbished Onkyo TX-NR515 for $220...

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR515-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

Meets all your specs and it's $100 cheaper then Amazon. (refurb vs new)

There seems to be some complaints about HDMI handshaking and certain TVs, but apparently there is a firmware update on Onkyo's site that you can apply via USB that takes care of them.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Refurbished Onkyo TX-NR515 for $220...
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR515-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
> 
> ...


Alas, the 515 only has one component input.

I have an older Onkyo (TX-SR606) that I've used since 2009 that I've been pleased with, so I looked a little at the current Onkyo lineup for you, and it seems difficult to meet all of your specs.

Of the current models, the TX-NR525 meets your specs except it is only a 5.2 receiver. The 626 is a 7.2 receiver but it only has one component input. Close, but not quite what you want.

But...I think going back to the 2011 models, the TX-NR609 and the HT-RC360 appear to fit all of your requirements? Going back to even older models, there are a few others that will fit, I believe if you can still find them at your price point (or don't mind buying used) the TX-NR807, or TX-NR708 or above.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115376&Tpk=RX-V673&IsVirtualParent=1

YAMAHA RX-V673BL for $400 at newegg has all that you want and more.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kettledrum said:


> Alas, the 515 only has one component input.


Missed that. Looks like the 717 is the cheapest one with network capabilities and two component video ports. But it's $500

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

poppagene said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115376&Tpk=RX-V673&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> YAMAHA RX-V673BL for $400 at newegg has all that you want and more.


 All that for only $400??!!
It even has 4K upscaling. That is amazingly inexpensive.


----------



## reubanks (Feb 19, 2006)

poppagene said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115376&Tpk=RX-V673&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> YAMAHA RX-V673BL for $400 at newegg has all that you want and more.


Wow. I don't need to upgrade, but I might just need to upgrade!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

poppagene said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115376&Tpk=RX-V673&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> YAMAHA RX-V673BL for $400 at newegg has all that you want and more.


Dang. Why do I follow this thread? (Because my receiver is 16 years old and it'd be nice to have something digital for my blu-ray player, TivoHD and computer). It just makes me spend money.

[edit] I just ordered this. Plus some cables. Hope I didn't make a mistake. Or I will hunt down poppagene and enact vengeance! Well, no, not really, but I will be angry!


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

justen_m said:


> Dang. Why do I follow this thread? (Because my receiver is 16 years old and it'd be nice to have something digital for my blu-ray player, TivoHD and computer). It just makes me spend money.
> 
> [edit] I just ordered this. Plus some cables. Hope I didn't make a mistake. Or I will hunt down poppagene and enact vengeance! Well, no, not really, but I will be angry!


I'm still on the fence -- how is the new receiver working for you?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

poppagene said:


> I'm still on the fence -- how is the new receiver working for you?


I am kind of regretting.

I would't buy it again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm still thinking about getting one of those Onkyo refurbs. I've had 2 Onkyos so far and they've been great. The only thing I don't like is that the new ones only have 1 component inputs and I really need 2. But my current one only has 4 HDMI inputs and I really need 5, so it's kind of a catch 22. I thought about springing for the more expensive one, but it's actually really big and I'm not sure if it will fit in the slot I currently have allotted to the receiver. (it'll fit, but just barely and I worry about airflow)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'm still thinking about getting one of those Onkyo refurbs. I've had 2 Onkyos so far and they've been great. The only thing I don't like is that the new ones only have 1 component inputs and I really need 2. But my current one only has 4 HDMI inputs and I really need 5, so it's kind of a catch 22. I thought about springing for the more expensive one, but it's actually really big and I'm not sure if it will fit in the slot I currently have allotted to the receiver. (it'll fit, but just barely and I worry about airflow)


Just grab an HDMI switch. That's what I do to supplement the eight HDMI inputs of my iscan DUO in my main setup. I use a couple of the auto switching, two port, HDMI switches as well as a four port HDMI switch.

They also have auto component switches. Well at least they used to. I used to own a couple, four port, component auto switchers in the early 2000's when my HDTV only had analog HD inputs.


----------



## humm (Nov 29, 2011)

How do the Yamaha's and Onkyo's compare over the long term? I have an aging Yamaha - going on 20 yrs old, that still sounds great but obviously lacks modern connectivity.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

The stupid receiver I foolishly bought has HDMI ports out the kazoo. My ancient ass needs a few more composite ports. Yeah. For my VCRs.

Anyway, poppagene, I don't know. I'm not throwing her out of the bed.

I just wish she was smaller.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

humm said:


> How do the Yamaha's and Onkyo's compare over the long term? I have an aging Yamaha - going on 20 yrs old, that still sounds great but obviously lacks modern connectivity.


My Yamaha just died (actually it was just the display). 17 years old. I hope the new one lasts as long.

It still works, just no display.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Onkyo's have had many problems with the HDMI boards failing.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I recently got a Denon AVR-2113. It's been pretty good. The only downside is that it's pretty limited in legacy ports.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Davisadm said:


> Onkyo's have had many problems with the HDMI boards failing.


That is correct, at least for older units. I have an TX NR807 that the board went bad after about 27 months Onkyo fixed it for free and put in a new updated board, it runs much cooler now. So I would stay away from used units but I have no idea if the newer units are still having any issues (my 807 is several model years old and had the board replaced last fall).


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

justen_m said:


> The stupid receiver I foolishly bought has HDMI ports out the kazoo. My ancient ass needs a few more composite ports. Yeah. For my VCRs.
> 
> Anyway, poppagene, I don't know. I'm not throwing her out of the bed.
> 
> I just wish she was smaller.


If you spend some time with the manual, you'll discover that you can custom configure the input sources to combine each of the 4 composite video inputs (AV3 AV4 AV5 and AV6) with the 4 composite audio inputs (AV5 AV6 Audio 1 and Audio 2). No S video for the VCR, but are 4 composite inputs sufficient for your purposes?


----------



## humm (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had such good success with Yamaha I will probably stick with them. I have missed some good prices in the last few weeks, unfortunately!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

justen_m said:


> My Yamaha just died (actually it was just the display). 17 years old. I hope the new one lasts as long...It still works, just no display.


the display thing happened to a "high end" technics of mine i kept for 26 years (bought mail order with allowance savings when i was young). i suspect it was hit with a power surge. it had a powerful class a dc amp that sounded better than anything close to the price, even with no display the last 7 years. it weighed over 40 lbs, manufactured in japan (not china).

i was sad to recycle it (sniff, sniff), but way past time for an avr with 3d passthrough, hdmi, optical, coax, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Just grab an HDMI switch. That's what I do to supplement the eight HDMI inputs of my iscan DUO in my main setup. I use a couple of the auto switching, two port, HDMI switches as well as a four port HDMI switch.
> 
> They also have auto component switches. Well at least they used to. I used to own a couple, four port, component auto switchers in the early 2000's when my HDTV only had analog HD inputs.


That's what I'm trying to avoid. I'm trying to simplify my system as much as possible. I have a very complicated setup and the rats nest of cables behind the A/V rack is scary looking. I'd like to simplify it to the point where there is one cable going from each device to the receiver and then a single HDMI cable running from the receiver to the TV.

I keep going back and forth, but right now I think I'm going to hold off. With new TiVos and new XBoxes on the horizon my needs may change this fall anyway.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That's what I'm trying to avoid. I'm trying to simplify my system as much as possible. I have a very complicated setup and the rats nest of cables behind the A/V rack is scary looking. I'd like to simplify it to the point where there is one cable going from each device to the receiver and then a single HDMI cable running from the receiver to the TV.
> 
> I keep going back and forth, but right now I think I'm going to hold off. With new TiVos and new XBoxes on the horizon my needs may change this fall anyway.


Exactly. I used to have 3 different video switches. Now I have a Denon with everything plugged into it and one HDMI going to the TV. So much better.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a composite switch, an HDMI switch, and a DVDO EDGE, and I'm going to be running short on HDMI inputs soon. For now, I can share the aux input (for a laptop) with an XBOX, but it's tough supporting a whole bunch of different platforms and media formats while maintaining a good cable management scheme.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bigg said:


> but it's tough supporting a whole bunch of different platforms and media formats while maintaining a good cable management scheme.


It eventually just becomes easier to get out and go have a life.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm at the point where I'm trying to consolidate as much as possible. If I could whittle my system down to one TiVo and an Xbox I'd be happy. My new Samsung TV has apps for all the services I need so a DVR for recording, a game system to play games, and a BD/DVD player for movies is all I really need. Between the new XBox One and the rumored 6 tuner TiVo I might be able to make that a reality. Although I really need my cable company to go all digital too, or I'm always going to be stuck with at least one old TiVo for the analog stations.


----------

